# Kamodo vs offset smoker



## Cfpdscott (Mar 14, 2018)

so I have been thinking I would like to step into a more "traditional" style smoker. I've had a mes for years and bought a gmg Daniel Boone about 6 months ago and love both of them. I have always thought I wanted an offset smoker to do more traditional cooks on but didn't want to spend a whole lot of money on one and also did not want to get a cheap thin walled offset that I would have problems cooking with. Just recently I've been eyeing kamodo grills, most notably the chargrilled Akorn. Seems like a decent priced cooker and reasonably well built. I'm looking for opinions on kamodo vs offset cookers for smoking and also opinions on the char grilled as well. I'm also open to other options I may not know about as well thanks


----------



## Geebs (Mar 14, 2018)

Have you ever thought of a Weber Smokey Mountain? I have the 18” and have been grilling on that for 4+ years. I love the way that it can hold it’s temps relatively easy and have never had an issue with charcoal goin out on really long smokes. I did a lot of research before I pulled the trigger on mine and I wouldn’t trade that thing for anything. Plus it can hold quite a bit of meat in it and I have used it to just charcoal grill some burgers and dogs. I think this grill is always a good option to throw in the mix. Harry Soo from slap yo mama bbq has won many awards on his.


----------



## Cfpdscott (Mar 14, 2018)

I haven't, I will look into them as well thanks!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 14, 2018)

A while back I was considering the same thing. I ended up going with an actual ceramic Kamado because I found a good deal. Just a couple weeks ago I bought the Akorn Jr. I like the versatility of the Kamado. I can a few nights ago it was over 600 degrees for searing some steak, after that it held 275 for about 14 hours for a pork shoulder, and just this morning it was low and slow again for pork belly. Really just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 15, 2018)

I am also a big fan of Kamado style grills. I have a kamado Joe Big Joe, Akorn regular size and Jr. Kamado's are just so versatile that they are hard to beat. You can slow smoke, fast grill, hot sear, bake, do Pizza, or just about anything you can think of in a Kamado grill.


----------



## Cfpdscott (Mar 15, 2018)

How about the cooking quality of the Akorn vs a much more expensive ceramic cooler? Obviously you get what you pay for and I don't expect the two to be in the same league but is the Akorn worth buying or am I better or holding off and saving or a much more expensive ceramic cooker?


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 15, 2018)

I got my Akorn about a year ago and really like it. Once I figured out the tuning for controlling the temps it's easy to hold whatever temp I need. I also have a Brinkmann TMLE and MES40. The Akorn is my go to.
For the price, IMO it's well worth it.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 15, 2018)

Cfpdscott said:


> How about the cooking quality of the Akorn vs a much more expensive ceramic cooler? Obviously you get what you pay for and I don't expect the two to be in the same league but is the Akorn worth buying or am I better or holding off and saving or a much more expensive ceramic cooker?



The cooking quality is very similar but a ceramic grill will have the edge. The Akorn is so efficient that it has very little airflow through the grill, when doing slow temp cooks. I think this is why a ceramic gives a little better smoke flavor when doing low and slow. There is also the rust factor. No matter how well you take care of it it is only going to last for a few years, before the rust will take over.  I have had my Akorn about 4 years now and I take good care of it and always keep it covered when not in use. I don't know if it will make it through the summer. I still use mine, even with the Big Joe because it does have it's advantages. I use it mainly for high temp searing, regular grilling, when I need more space for big cooks and Pizza cooks now. It uses much less lump than the BJ and comes up to temp quicker also, doesn't have to heat soak all that ceramic. When I am doing reverse sear steaks, I will do the low temp portion on the BJ and have the Akorn going for the searing portion. A Weber kettle grill grate will sit on the flanges for the diffuser stone and lets you get real close to the coals for searing. 

I have a large extended family and in the summer I am cooking for large groups almost every weekend. I use all my grills sometimes, so when my Akorn gives up the battle I will most likely replace it with another one, instead of getting another Kamado Joe, just do to the cost factor. I would recommend getting an Akorn and enjoying all the great food it will cook and if you decide you really like kamado cooking, then save up and get a good ceramic grill.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2018)

All I can add is I have a Lang & there is nothing quite as relaxing as tending the fire and drinking a few beers.
Plus a wood fire just gives the best flavor of any smoker.
However if I had the room I probably would add a pellet grill & a ceramic grill to my collection of 4 smokers & 2 grills.
Al


----------



## Geebs (Mar 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> All I can add is I have a Lang & there is nothing quite as relaxing as tending the fire and drinking a few beers.
> Plus a wood fire just gives the best flavor of any smoker.
> However if I had the room I probably would add a pellet grill & a ceramic grill to my collection of 4 smokers & 2 grills.
> Al



I hope to add a stick burner some day, maybe when the little ones are a bit older. What size do you have?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I hope to add a stick burner some day, maybe when the little ones are a bit older. What size do you have?



I have the 36" patio model, I mostly cook for my wife & myself, but have had a party with 20 people over & the 36 was big enough for everything I had to go into it. And it's small enough so you don't use as much fuel. I add a small split every 45 minutes to an hour & it holds real steady temps.
Al


----------



## comosmoker (Mar 16, 2018)

I have the Akorn and a vertical offset.  Love them both!  Like the others have said, the kamado style is so versatile.  My Akorn holds temps so well and uses very little fuel.  Filled her up with charcoal and wood chunks and it smoked for 12-14 hours....and still had some charcoal left!  But, like SmokinAl said, there's nothing like firing up the ol' stick burner, drinking some beers, and playing with the fire!  Doesn't get much better than that, if you have the time.  I do use the Akorn more than my offset though.  It's comes up to temp really quick and is perfect for reverse searing steaks.  I've had it for about 3 years now and it's holding on pretty well.  I keep it covered and under the patio.  I think I paid $170 for it, so it has more than paid for itself.  For the money, you really can't beat it.


----------



## MattQ (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve cooked on a BGE for the past decade or so.  Can’t add much to what folks have said here about cooking, but I will tell you to buy one size larger than you thought you needed.  I’ve had the Large, and should have bought the XL IF the decision was all about slow cooking/smoking.

If that’s the case, then fine.  However, if you also plan on using the product as your primary for searing, it means you’ll need more coals for a steak cook.  Or a loaf pan or vertical chicken, which would seem tiny on the XL.

Comes down to trade offs based on what you’ll be cooking if you’re looking at a Kamado.


----------



## papajoe92561 (Aug 12, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> All I can add is I have a Lang & there is nothing quite as relaxing as tending the fire and drinking a few beers.
> Plus a wood fire just gives the best flavor of any smoker.
> However if I had the room I probably would add a pellet grill & a ceramic grill to my collection of 4 smokers & 2 grills.
> Al


i have the opposite problem; i have 3 ceramic eggs, 1 48" traeger wood pellet, 1 solaire gas, small weber, and im looking for an offset, either lang or peoria custom. which lang do you have, any advise?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2018)

papajoe92561 said:


> i have the opposite problem; i have 3 ceramic eggs, 1 48" traeger wood pellet, 1 solaire gas, small weber, and im looking for an offset, either lang or peoria custom. which lang do you have, any advise?



I have the 36 patio model. 
It is plenty big for us, I thought about getting the 48, but really just don't need that much space + I'm sure it would burn more wood.
Al


----------

